# Programm auf Server aufrufen.



## Cthulhu (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo

ich habe 2 W2K Server. Einen Terminal und einen Standard. Ich würde gerne vom Terminal-Server den A0Supply/oder was anderes, auf dem Standard-Server als bestimmten User aufrufen.
Kann mir jemand helfen wie das geht? 

Oder wie ich sonst ein File etc. auf einem anderen Server als einen bestimmten User aufrufen kann?

Herzlichen Dank im voraus

Cthulhu


----------

